# Why I Don't Need A Cat &  Redneck Fun



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2008)

Came home to this the other evening. Paula has done about learned to take them in stride when they come in. It's not like they're gonna jump up and kill ya. Mouse killers,yea we got those.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2008)

Guess I'm lucky to be alive. Real killers they are.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2008)

Then his brother shows up Tue..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2008)

This is what you see just before you get bitten, by all breeds. These are common ol' Rat Snakes. They do get big though. Snake story. When I was 18 I caught this monster Black Snake. prob. 5 ft. at least. Had him in a corn seed bag. We was  planting corn ya see. Well I was going to show  him to my brother, so I unrolled that bag  a little bit and reached in. I musta grabbed him low cause when I pulled him outta the bag he bit me three times in the face afore I could let him go. That was one for the snakes.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP0u9HUo1-Q Ya know what I like? Having fun, entertaining friends and raising little rednecks. Some how I managed it all in one day a week or so ago. Check it out. Here we go with my water slide. usually I got an army here but todays was, well for da grands.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2008)

How bout that, a 150 ft of fun.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2008)

How many Buds ya reckon it took to get a grown up to get on it? Thats Mary my best friend and has been for years and Paulas cool w/ it. Like I've said before Mr. Lobey, shes all most perfect.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2008)

These kids were on a mission.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 30, 2008)

Penut there on the right is just abou 5 and is trouble w/ that open face. His other GD is a hard core fisher. Figure this one out for a prize.  Penut is Paulas grandson in turn he is my grandson and cousin.  How? No inbreeding jokes that would be to easy. Skyler on the left and we all know Paula.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 31, 2008)

How ya finnish the day off. Watermellon.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 31, 2008)

Of course the old folks sit on the porch.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 31, 2008)

And if all goes well, and we live right we might transform into the the perfect Redneck as shown


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 31, 2008)

.


----------



## towhead (Aug 1, 2008)

....my head hurts....how is he grandchild and cousin?


----------



## glass man (Aug 1, 2008)

Those kids will remember the fun they had for life! MAN,MAKES ME WANT TO BE A KID AGAIN!


----------

